# Please Critique!!!



## Ed8 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you!!!
EDIT: I chose two pictures to critique


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 1, 2014)

You won't get much response, if any, by just telling people to go look at some number of pictures.

Your best bet is to pick one or two and put post them here.

Two reasons
1) Comments on pictures posted here are useful to everyone who reads them. If pictures are somewhere else, the comments mean nothing.
2) You won't get sensible, meaningful comments about a lot of pictures.


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 2, 2014)

I can't seem to get it to show up right on my post...


----------



## HL45 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ed8 said:


> Thank you!!!
> EDIT: I chose two pictures to critique






pics by eduguy888, on Flickr






pics by eduguy888, on Flickr

Use the HTML code on Flickr


----------



## acparsons (Feb 3, 2014)

Were these taken in RAW and then post-processed or scanned from film? The Mountain photo is too underexposed in some places and too over exposed in others. I feel that the silhouette photo should be cropped a bit, too much wasted space at the bottom. I'm not a fan of the square crop on landscape photos, it makes it look cramped on both sides. That being said, I do like the composition of both photos, would like it better with a different crop and better exposure.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 3, 2014)

I have some cellphone pictures from my older cellphones with those kind of streaks...


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 3, 2014)

acparsons said:


> Were these taken in RAW and then post-processed or scanned from film? The Mountain photo is too underexposed in some places and too over exposed in others. I feel that the silhouette photo should be cropped a bit, too much wasted space at the bottom. I'm not a fan of the square crop on landscape photos, it makes it look cramped on both sides. That being said, I do like the composition of both photos, would like it better with a different crop and better exposure.


These were taken with a Cell Phone Camera... So no RAW. Which spots should I brighten on the mountain photo?


----------



## bribrius (Feb 3, 2014)

Ed8 said:


> acparsons said:
> 
> 
> > Were these taken in RAW and then post-processed or scanned from film? The Mountain photo is too underexposed in some places and too over exposed in others. I feel that the silhouette photo should be cropped a bit, too much wasted space at the bottom. I'm not a fan of the square crop on landscape photos, it makes it look cramped on both sides. That being said, I do like the composition of both photos, would like it better with a different crop and better exposure.
> ...


I like the first one and the streaks it adds to it.


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you Bribrius.
Does anyone else have opinions?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 3, 2014)

Maybe you can post what you like about them?


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 3, 2014)

Im not sure what I like about them. What I don't like though are those dots and lines.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 3, 2014)

Well... Why share them for CC if you don't know why you like them?

I'll be honest, its difficult to CC these particular images because they just aren't really well done, even for a cellphone.


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 3, 2014)

Bossy said:


> Well... Why share them for CC if you don't know why you like them?
> 
> I'll be honest, its difficult to CC these particular images because they just aren't really well done, even for a cellphone.


I think it is the trees sort of framing the city in the first picture. Also, that was from a vacation so I guess it brings back memories. 
I like the orange colour in the second picture and there's also a weird fireball looking thing on the left on the second picture. I think that is pretty cool.
 Thanks for your comments. I appreciate it. What should I do differently?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 3, 2014)

Is a cellphone your only means of taking photos?


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes but someone in my family has a camera but lost the USB cable. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes definitely do that, and take a couple more images and post them


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay. 
It might take awhile as I think it is pretty lost and probably have to buy the new cable


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 4, 2014)

Well, I can't seem to find it yet. Anything other then a better camera that might help?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 4, 2014)

Nothing I've ever come across.


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 4, 2014)

Okay well thank you for your help. I'll continue hoping I'll find the cable or buy a new camera.


----------



## scotts2014se (Feb 4, 2014)

There are articles on how to take pictures with your cell phone that cover technique and lighting. Just do a search and you should be overwhelmed with them.


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 4, 2014)

scotts2014se said:


> There are articles on how to take pictures with your cell phone that cover technique and lighting. Just do a search and you should be overwhelmed with them.


Will do!


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 5, 2014)

I guess thats all?


----------



## CmazzJK (Feb 6, 2014)

Ed8 said:


> I guess thats all?



Is this a parody account?


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 11, 2014)

CmazzJK said:


> Ed8 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess thats all?
> ...


Umm I don't know what you mean?


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bossy said:


> Yes definitely do that, and take a couple more images and post them


Well, found the cable finally! Haven't got any good pictures yet 
Hopefully soon!


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 16, 2014)

I will be honest these are not good at all. I don't think you will benefit with sugar coating anything. Composition, lighting and subject is poor. 

This doesn't mean to stop trying just means that you need to think about better subject and then use better lighting.


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 16, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> I will be honest these are not good at all. I don't think you will benefit with sugar coating anything. Composition, lighting and subject is poor.
> 
> This doesn't mean to stop trying just means that you need to think about better subject and then use better lighting.


Okay, thank you for the honest opinion. I am quite new to Photography.


----------

